# Suggestions on portfolio for AFI...



## Joaquin (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm planning on applying to AFI's cinematography program this fall and I'm wondering if I can use my current work for the portfolio application or try to include other stuff.

I've been working for several TV affiliates as videographer/editor/producer doing projects that include news packages, commercials, promos, and documentaries.
I haven't really worked so much in the narrative realm...depending on how you want to look at it. 
Just wondering if stuff like this would work for the portfolio?

For example, I just finished a doc where I did some shooting/producing and all of the editing. Could I include that?
Thanks.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it would be wise to go out and shoot a short film.  You still have plenty of time.  You'll be competing against kids who have shot numerous short films.  It would be in your advantage.

All the best,

Bandar
Directing Fellow


----------

